# My first Dianabol cycle



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey,

I thought it might be a good idea to just keep a thread updated with a diary of my first cycle, I know it's been done before, as I read a few of them on here and in other places for information and advice prior to starting, however, it still left unanswered questions for me and I thought if I did one for myself, then others could learn from it and also I can track my progress and get advice along the way.



_________________________________________________
​
*Cycle information*

I will be taking Naposim Dianabol tablets (5mg), and will be taking 30mg each day for 1 weeks, 40mg each day for 5 weeks, and then if all is well, 40-50mg each day for 2 more weeks.

I will also be taking milk thistle at the same time (175mg tablet every night before bed) and Nolvadex on hand incase any signs of side's appears (but will be running the cycle without this, as I have had a few guys who have been on gear for years tell me not to bother).

*Training*

I will be training 5 days a week:

Monday - Chest

Tuesday - Biceps & Triceps

Wednesday - Shoulders

Thursday - Back

Friday - Legs (Legs last because I have to move a lot at work and so need the weekend for them to heal!)

Saturday - If I feel up to it, will do another one of the muscle groups, but more of a play around, maybe try the 40x100 bench press challenge or something!

*Diet*

*5:00 AM* -

3 x poached eggs

3 x Slices of whole meal toast

1 x Naposim Dianabol 5mg

*8.00 AM* -

1 x 80g chicken breast

-or-

1 x Whey Protein shake (w/ water)

1 x Naposim Dianabol 5mg

*11.00 AM* -

1 x Tin of Tuna

2 x Wholemeal bread

8 x Cucumber slices

1 x Naposim Dianabol 5mg

*2.00 PM* -

1 x 120g Chicken breast

2 x Handfuls of wholemeal pasta

1 x Naposim Dianabol 5mg

*Resistance training*

*4.00 PM* -

1 x Whey protein shake (w/ water)

*6.00 PM* -

1 x 175g beef, chicken or white fish

1 x 45g (dry weight) basmati rice, wholewheat pasta

-or-

Medium sweet potato or 5 small boiled new potatoes

Loads of veg

1 x Low fat, low sugar probiotic yoghurt

*9.00 PM* -

Whey protein shake (w/ milk)



_________________________________________________
​
Information on my self, I weight 79.5KG at the time of posting this, I am around 10% body fat, have been training consistently for 2-3 years, only ever used protein shakes, creatine and mass gainer.

*Measurements*

Bicep - 36.5

Chest - 97

Thigh - 57.5

I will be taking 1 5mg tablet of dbol with every main meal (6 through out the day).

And that's it, I will try and update with every time there's a significant alteration in my physical or mental state, and every week anyway with weight and gains (strength, size etc.)

Hope this is helpful to some one, I know this won't really mean much to the vet's.

pump :thumbup1:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice one, don't forget your measurements, which everyone seems to forget 

Good luck, that must be a lot of tablets to keep about couldn't you get a higher mg


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

There is no need to pyramid your cycle. Just run 40mg right from the start for 6 weeks and start your pct the next day.

Keep nolva on hand in case of gyno. At 10% bodyfat your risks of gyno is very small but you can never be too safe!


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Pump-UP said:


> Cheers mate, i'm real determined so hopefully it will be smooth sailing!
> 
> And, unfortunately 5mg is all they had, I hear Naposim is the best stuff though, so will be worth it. And it's not so bad, take 4 to work with me, and then the other 2 when I get home
> 
> ...


How come no cycle support mate? I thought dbol was real harsh?


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

> I have Milk thistle to (help) deal with any liver toxicity issues, although, i've read milk thistle is hardly a miracle cure.


Read some of Mars1960's opinions on these liver protectants whilst running orals. He'll tell you they're unneccesary.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

There's no sarcasm intended. As far as I remember he has had conversations with a liver specialist with regard to this so it'd be worth reading his thoughts on liver protectants. You can use the advanced search to look for posts by a specific member.

Ant


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

DrRinse said:


> There's no sarcasm intended. As far as I remember he has had conversations with a liver specialist with regard to this so it'd be worth reading his thoughts on liver protectants. You can use the advanced search to look for posts by a specific member.
> 
> Ant


Cycle support isn't only for liver though is it? What about prostate, acne, blood pressure? I don't care what anyone says, it's my body and I want to do as little damage as possible and keep sides to a minimum. Yes cycle support products are expensive but in my humble opinion, (and I am a novice myself currently running my first ph cycle) I really wouldn't want to take any chances.


----------



## RKO_VIPER (Mar 18, 2011)

good luck mate, subscribed to this thread, like said above dont forget measuremants\ pics


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Hampy71 said:


> Cycle support isn't only for liver though is it? What about prostate, acne, blood pressure? I don't care what anyone says, it's my body and I want to do as little damage as possible and keep sides to a minimum. Yes cycle support products are expensive but in my humble opinion, (and I am a novice myself currently running my first ph cycle) I really wouldn't want to take any chances.


IMO mate they are a waste of money, totally unnecessary.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> IMO mate they are a waste of money, totally unnecessary.


haha you should see what i have lined up for my cycle!

asprin

milk thistle

casin

blood pressure moniter


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

cas said:


> haha you should see what i have lined up for my cycle!
> 
> asprin
> 
> ...


Lol they're fine mate(milk thistles debatable), I meant all in one cycle supports in general are a waste.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

> Cycle support isn't only for liver though is it? What about prostate, acne, blood pressure? I don't care what anyone says, it's my body and I want to do as little damage as possible and keep sides to a minimum. Yes cycle support products are expensive but in my humble opinion, (and I am a novice myself currently running my first ph cycle) I really wouldn't want to take any chances.


That's fine. You're totally entitled to take whatever you think might work for you or help you. From reading posts by more experienced members though, it seems that liver protectants are over-rated. As for acne, if you're susceptible then you're more likely to develop it on cycle and there's not much you can do about it apart from maybe running Roaccutane, which comes with its own range of side effects. I'm not sure what may help protect the prostate. I just bought a blood pressure monitor myself and will be using it throughout my upcoming cycle.

Ant


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

DrRinse said:


> That's fine. You're totally entitled to take whatever you think might work for you or help you. From reading posts by more experienced members though, it seems that liver protectants are over-rated. As for acne, if you're susceptible then you're more likely to develop it on cycle and there's not much you can do about it apart from maybe running Roaccutane, which comes with its own range of side effects. I'm not sure what may help protect the prostate. I just bought a blood pressure monitor myself and will be using it throughout my upcoming cycle.
> 
> Ant


its because these people (as am i) are new to the "gear" and dont feel secure and are only just starting to dip there toes in the water...im sure once the newbies are used to it, they/we will relax a little.



edit, there is nothing wrong with being cautious at the start....its like the first time your go bungie jumping, you double check the ropes are tied to the bridge and the harnes is fully secured :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

cas said:


> edit, there is nothing wrong with being cautious at the start....its like the first time your go bungie jumping, you double check the ropes are tied to the bridge and the harnes is fully secured :lol:


I think I'd do that every fcuking time!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

Evening Mate,

Good Luck with the cycle. I'm on Dbol too (30mg ED), started last week and gaining around 1lb everyday !!!

Forgot to do measurement but the mirror doesn't lie and my body seems to be eating T Shirts 

Enjoy


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> I think I'd do that every fcuking time!


haha, same...but you get my drift...people are more cutious at the begining, or more cautious....damn i cant spell that work tonight!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

good luck mate. subscribed to this. as you say, many of the vets won't learn much (but will have plenty to offer), but for those of us who are still wondering "should i/shouldn't i?" it'll be very useful.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Pump-UP said:


> *Measurements:*
> 
> Bicep - 36.5
> 
> ...


[email protected]@K Me!!!!

Read this and thought why does this dude want to get any bigger................:eek:

Then realised it must be CMs not inches :whistling:


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

if i am going to do dbol again i will need something for spots. they were in my scalp and were very visible when i got my buzz cut!!

i had my blood pressure taken and it was like 75/135 i think which was slightly up but still within the good!! will get bloods done soon before i start my dbol test cycle!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i wouldnt take milk thistle during ur cycle mate, there's some conflicting evidence that it affects ur gains on orals...preload 2 weeks with it usually and take it with ur pct


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

dboll imo is due for extinsion anyway lol...other orals with better 'keepable' gains + less sides


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Still pretty new to trainig myself but defo subbed to this as I defo wouldnt rule out the use of gear in the future.

Hope it all goes good for you mate will be watching with interest!!


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm not saying janik is wrong but I never heard anything about milk thistle being detrimental to oral cycle. The only support supp that I know of that can affect absorption is saw palmetto and only if taken within a couple of hours of the ph/ds/os. I'm certainly no expert so I would ask someone like HenryV, m118 or uhan to confirm but I'm pretty sure milk thistle will not harm your gains at all.


----------



## Mr.Reiny (Aug 10, 2010)

Good luck on your cycle. On my first cycle ever which was a combination of 20mgs D-bol, 240mgs Restandol and 100mgs Proviron, I gained a whooping 27lbs of which I kept about 20-21!


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> dboll imo is due for extinsion anyway lol...other orals with better 'keepable' gains + less sides


and that might be...?

No two persons react the same to orals as far as side effects is concerned...

The only orals with little sides is Primo and anavar...but they are better used with longer cycles and not really suited for kickstarting a cycle with.

Dianabol will not go extinct in the near future because mg for mg it's the best bang for buck with moderate sides.


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

Hampy71 said:


> I'm not saying janik is wrong but I never heard anything about milk thistle being detrimental to oral cycle. The only support supp that I know of that can affect absorption is saw palmetto and only if taken within a couple of hours of the ph/ds/os. I'm certainly no expert so I would ask someone like HenryV, m118 or uhan to confirm but I'm pretty sure milk thistle will not harm your gains at all.


The theory goes that milk thistle is an antiandrogen [link]. In practice it doesn't appear to be an issue. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> dboll imo is due for extinction anyway lol...other orals with better 'keepable' gains + less sides


D-bol is, next to testosterone, the most popular anabolic steroid of all time. It isn't going anywhere.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

henryv said:


> D-bol is, next to testosterone, the most popular anabolic steroid of all time. It isn't going anywhere.


i actually meant Dbol only cycle was due for extinction  every1 to there own tho eh


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> i actually meant Dbol only cycle was due for extinction  every1 to there own tho eh


Gotcha. There's certainly plenty of alternatives.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello Mate,

Its going up which is better than going down  I upped mine to 40mg too and I think that extra 10mg is starting to kick in with strength and more size!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

i expect the reason your leg measurement being smaller is probably due to measuring in the wrong place, its hard to measure in exactly the same place every time, unless you mark your leg with a marker pen lol

nice progress on chest man, well done


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

yeah, just be happy the scale is going up....i have not put on any proper weight for around 6 months, and i eat EVERYTHING lol


----------



## Hickstar (Jul 25, 2011)

hi just started my first dianabol cycle. any advise on how to prevent or get rid of gyno


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

looking at your diet again you could add a lot more food into that...dont be scared eating some crap, ie flavoured rice from asda, may be 3 bags a day...

are you loosing fat?

im going it natty and i eat a lot more than that, today for example for breakfast i had 6 toast a big bowl of corn flakes and a shake with weight gain powder, 50g blended oats and creatine. and this was just breakfast

feed the man you want to be brother. also what is your job like do you do a lot of moving about? do you find your self hungry at all?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

your diet (although good) looks to lean for me, like when you say "5 small new pots" i would normally have 15 with some sweet corn and two chicken breasts...not that mine should be copied due to mine being a see food and eat it 'diet' 

you have things like "8 slices of cucumber" and hand full of nuts....i would eat the whole bag of nuts and swap the cucumber with a half a chicken...imo you need to over eat for the tablets to work, if this was your diet before you started you cycle then the tablets are only going to let you grow to what you are eating if that makes sense?

this is my typical meal










i feel you are being a little to strict, a little regimented like you are being rationed by the army


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

for my dbol cycle i ran 30mg a day for 6 weeks

i also took 10mg nolva ed then ran it for pct also

i took 2 milk thistle 175mgs 3 times a day

recently had blood taken 4 weeks after stopping and my liver and kidneys are fine.

milk thistle is cheap so i say take more than one.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Why take so much? I gained 7 pounds in 4 weeks with only 10mg per day dbol first week, and 20mg per day for the following three weeks, i took no other drugs with that, on the monday of my 2nd week when i had upped the dbol dose to 20mg i literally could feel the difference within hours, ie: took 10mg in morning with breakfast, had to pop out, then got back and ready for gym, attended gym and left feeling pumped up, as in chest was feeling pumped, arms were pumped, strength went up.

Had tingling in face, and slight raise in blood pressure at that dose, saw no reason to up the dose.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

my bodyfat is probably aound the 20% range, may be slightly higher but not much


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Pump-UP said:


> Well i was taking 30mg, felt nothing bumped it up to 40mg and got none of the effects you felt.. maybe I should try them in bulk like you did (20 mg morning 20mg before training) as apposed to 5mg every 3 hours?
> 
> It's not quite so regimented, I do change things and the measurements are approx a lot of the time, the 8 slices of cucumber is because thats exactly how many fit without touching each other on my slices of bread (OCD..!) I'm going to try and up the eating, i've still got a week of tablets left, I might even up them to 50mg for this week (got enough for that then i'm out) and see what happens, thanks mate you've been a real help! And that chicken and wedges looks unreal! i'd eat 12 of those if I could, thats probably overkill though right?! if you dont mine me asking whats your BF%.


Yeah i would take your dose just split into two, like you say, no need to spread the tabs out so much, less to think about too, i always consumed mine immediately after eating.

Maybe the potency differs from different brands, my first week on 10mg was hardly noticeable, but literally noticeable within hours of my 10mg in the morning (20mg day total) at the start of the second week.

I want to add that right at the end of my 4 week cycle i vomited up to six times in one day, i either picked up a stomach virus or reacted to the dbol, maybe it was slowly poisoning me, but it might have been unrelated, i dont know.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

the fact you have put on a cm and a half on arms and 3 cm on chest would say they are doing something, either that or your diet was p!ss poor before you started the aas cycle...and now you have sorted your food out you are growing naturally?

its hard to say mate. i feel sorry for you.

you see most people dont bother adding mesurments to their log so its hard to judge what sort of size you should be expecting, most people just log their total weight gained, all in all how much weight have you put on?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

i have been stuck at 15 stone for months, i would love to put on 1.5kg atm 

just see how you get on with the blue hearts, if they work then you can safely say your naps are, well....**** lol


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> Yeah, genetics plays a big part. I put on almost a stone in the first two weeks with just 60mg var ed and 350mg test prop those first two weeks...it freaked me out a bit...maybe you should think about a proper cycle of test e, 500mg a week after this one. It seems a lot of people don't do terribly well on dbol only cycles...but we're all different!
> 
> Also, what is all that greasy fried **** with that greasy looking chicken? Get rid of that skin and add some wholegrain rolls or steamed veggies, get that greasy sht off the plate!


nooooooooooo grease is awesome, it tastes so good...


----------



## Biceps_01 (Nov 18, 2010)

I have also been running dbol for my second oral cycle (too pussy to try injectables:blink n my first cycle I got without being cocky massive, to the extent was being asked was I on anything, answer obviously no, that was at 50mg ED for 6 weeks.

I was just wondering when did people tend to see gains etc, on my second week, 14 days in at 40mg ED and haven't seen any notable gains in my opinion just random strength gains.

Stats: 20 y.o, 79kg, 15% BF and need to measure my arms, but at a guess 17 inchs:thumb:


----------



## Biceps_01 (Nov 18, 2010)

Pump-UP said:


> Hello mate, what MG were your tablets and how did you take them (all in the morning, half in the morning half at night, spread out through the day etc etc) ???
> 
> Like it, Going to have to remember that one!


They were 5mg for my 1st cycle, 10mg (blue hearted pills) for my second cycle and been taking them all at once before training in the early afternoon normally. Did have some ridicious temper though throughout:thumbdown: including losing it in the gym. Haha bad times Cas, was done at Uni back in May and have defo got bigger since then:lol:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Biceps_01 said:


> I have also been running dbol for my second oral cycle (too pussy to try injectables:blink n my first cycle I got without being cocky massive, to the extent was being asked was I on anything, answer obviously no, that was at 50mg ED for 6 weeks.
> 
> I was just wondering when did people tend to see gains etc, on my second week, 14 days in at 40mg ED and haven't seen any notable gains in my opinion just random strength gains.
> 
> Stats: 20 y.o, 79kg, 15% BF and need to measure my arms, but at a guess 17 inchs:thumb:


the only time i have hit 17" is when i am pumped, you luckey basket


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Mate, how much longer have you got on this cycle?

I'm done, not massive gains but visible (in the mirror LOL) 13lb all in all but expecting the loss to follow  How have you felt during your cycle? I've been pretty upbeat throughout


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

Pump-UP said:


> Hello mate, 13 lbs is a great increase mate i'd be well happy with that! I've felt fine throughout, sometimes I feel really good, not felt down or angry at any point. How long did you run it for, 4 weeks?? And how were you taking your tabs, all at once?


Yeah 4 weeks, could of gone another 2 lol but felt like I'd build a bit of tolerance to my body first cycle.

I was taking 1 at breakfast, 2 an hour before workout (usually 1 or 2pm ish) then 1 with dinner so about 6 ish.


----------



## Specky777 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hey guys about to start my first dbol cycle and was wondering what would be best to take to protect the liver and also what would be best for the pct ? Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Specky777 said:


> Hey guys about to start my first dbol cycle and was wondering what would be best to take to protect the liver and also what would be best for the pct ? Any help would be much appreciated


 Start a new thread mr , this s**t is old and pretty much covered what you need to hear , but if you got questions start you're own thread with some details about yourself .

uk-m is an awesome resource and fountain of knowledge .

personally I would just eat clean , drink masses of water avoid alcohol and do that well after you cycle finishes and I'm sure you will be fine


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Guest said:


> Hey,
> 
> I thought it might be a good idea to just keep a thread updated with a diary of my first cycle, I know it's been done before, as I read a few of them on here and in other places for information and advice prior to starting, however, it still left unanswered questions for me and I thought if I did one for myself, then others could learn from it and also I can track my progress and get advice along the way.
> 
> ...


 Read through a few replies but not all so maybe some of this has already been said, but...

No need to pyramid dose, pick a dose and stuck with it.

Also, nolva is to PREVENT gyno. Why would you want to wait for gyno to occur when you can ensure that it doesn't?? I see on one previous comment that at low bf you shouldn't need it lol...if you're gyno prone, you're gyno prone...regardless of bf.

Use nolva from the start of your cycle mate.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

I'd add in some squats/deadlifts for arm day


----------

